# Case 621D JRB Coupler



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

How hard is it to install a JRB 416 hydraulic coupler on this machine? Are they easy to install or should I have it installed? Do not know much about them except I want one instead of a bucket mount for my 14ft sectional pusher. How much do they cost? Cost to install?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a JRB model 416 coupler for my 544J. I bought the machine used (about a year ago), and had the dealer include the coupler. I had them quote the installation. They quoted me $2,000 for the install. That did not include the cutting and welding required to modify the bucket. I think that will cost about $1,200 more. They charged me about $6,000 for the coupler and all the required hardware (new- including the third valve). I think, maybe, that they quoted it a little bit on the low side so don't be surprised if you find out that he coupler and hardware is a little bit more. I decided to do the install myself. I am quite confident that I can do all the work myself, and my local dealer has been very helpful with every question that I have had. Funny thing is that I have not had the time. The coupler and all the boxes full of hoses and hardware are all still sitting out in the shed. Each brand will have it's own costs associated with this conversion. Maybe on Friday or Monday you can reach out to your dealer and get a quote for your machine. Case dealers will probably want to push the ACS system over the JRB (I'm not sure why, but that's what you find on most Cases). When I was shopping for loaders I got a quote from Cat as well (I prefer Cat equipment). To mount a new Cat coupler (Cat has come out with a wedge style coupler that will always remain tight, even as it wears), on a 928 or 930, was going to cost about $20K, including the third valve. 
If you are somewhat mechanically inclined you can do most of the work yourself. You will need to dis-assemble part of the cab to install the controls and pilot control hoses. You will need to, at least partially, dis-assemble the valve stack (usually mounted in the front loader frame above the front axle) to install the third valve. The hydraulic cylinder will need to be mounted to the coupler. With the exception of the welding everything else is connecting hoses and the mounting brackets for them. The bucket mounting is a different story. The existing mounting ears need to be cut off. Then the blanks must be profiled (or scribed and cut) to match the back of the buckets shape. These are 1" thick slabs of steel (at least they are for my machine), and weigh about 200# each. The location, clocking, and orientation are all critical. As is how much you cut off of the blanks when profiling. Obviously they have to be welded correctly since there will be a lot of force and weight transferred through this area. Access to another machine for lifting and positioning the bucket during fabrication would be helpful too.
Bucket and chain mounting doesn't sound so bad anymore, does it?
Good luck.


----------



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. It makes me wish I bought a machine with it already on. Does JRB sell the bucket bracket conversion for your old bucket? or is it included with the coupler kit? Instructions included or are you on your own? Would definitely have to have it welded by a professional.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I should clarify...My coupler is a Deere Worksite Pro. It is the same as a JRB Model 416. I think it may even still be made by JRB. The two have had a very cozy relationship for some time. They are even located across the street from one another. I bought my coupler from Deere, not JRB. Mine came with lots of instruction manuals (pretty good ones too). The Items you are calling "bucket brackets" are actually called blanks. In my case the blanks did not come with the coupler. There were several kits that had to be ordered to make up the entire package required to complete the installation (each comes with it's own installation instructions). The blanks were one of the kits. That is part of the reason I think that they did not charge enough for the coupler. After I began reading the instructions I discovered that they did not include all of the kits. They had missed one and had to order it after they thought they had everything. They tried to bill me for the kit (about a grand) but I reminded them that I had paid for a complete kit. Back to the point: I don't know if JRB includes everything or if you have to buy some items from the machine manufacturer. I'd say to give them a call. I'm not sure if they sell direct to the end user or if you will have to go through one of their dealers.


----------

